# Is Greenlee quality any better than Klein?



## nratom45-70 (Jul 13, 2009)

I've noticed that Lowes is now selling Greenlee (also Ideal). As stated on another thread, Klein quality is down. So is Greenlee any better?


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

nratom45-70 said:


> I've noticed that Lowes is now selling Greenlee (also Ideal). As stated on another thread, Klein quality is down. So is Greenlee any better?


Two gentlemen at our shop have tried the Greenlee screw drivers and reported that they are less than impressed. IMO these days, if you spend less than $300 on a tool, its disposable, get a year out of, it and your good to go.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Then I want some $301 screwdrivers.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Then I want some $301 screwdrivers.


Nuts to that idea. I want to start _selling_ $300 screwdrivers! :laughing:


----------



## SideWorker (Aug 2, 2009)

Some Greenlee tools are top notch, like their smart benders and tuggers. Expensive, but solid tools.

However, I have never been impressed with their handtools.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Same here, not a fan of the hand tools, but the specialty tools seem to be pretty good(glow sticks, k.o. sets, etc....)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Same here, not a fan of the hand tools, but the specialty tools seem to be pretty good(glow sticks, k.o. sets, etc....)


I think the reference to $300 is a good benchmark for Greenlee tools.

If a Greenlee tool costs $300 or more, it's worth the money. Anything less than $300 is money better spent elsewhere.




















Did someone mention Tools?!?!?!?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Sad, but true.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Never owned a Greenlee handtool, but I will say that their damned hole saws work better when you beat them through the work with a hammer instead of using them in a drill.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

their hand tools suck just as bad. 
i dont care for the hand benders either.
as far as kos and big benders they are hard to beat.


----------



## Richard Rowe (May 25, 2009)

I have a few Greenlee tools and they have held up great. I don't know how much abuse they can take but they have had a lot of use. I think they are a good tool.. Not as good as Klein but still a good tool.:thumbsup:


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

One of my local supply houses had a special on Greenlee screwdrivers. The 5pc set was $20. I figured id try them to see what they were like, well its less than a year and they are all in the trash. The phillips tips were worse than klein, and the 5/16"X6 flathead tip snapped off when i was tightening a lug.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Never owned a Greenlee handtool, but I will say that their damned hole saws work better when you beat them through the work with a hammer instead of using them in a drill.


That's priceless. :thumbup:


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll pick Klein over Greenlee every time.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I have purchased their linesmans, *****, needle nose and some screwdrivers. I am not impressed the handles all slide off!


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Have a pair of Greenlee Linemans which I hadn't had a problem with. The Greenlee strippers are horrible, I'll always go with Klien for strippers, until their quality goes down the tubes. The best screwdrivers I've used are the cheap Stanley 6-in-1's, I'll break the flathead every now and then but for the price I haven't found anything that will beat them.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a couple of 50’ and a 100’ nylon fish tapes from Greenlee that have held up pretty well. I haven't snapped any of them yet, which is sort of amazing considering how hard I use them. 
One has the crappy older style handle though, that self-destructed when it hit concrete and is being held together with fender washers and bolts, but two of the newer ones have the ribbed handles that seem to be more durable.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a bunch of greenlee hand tools. 9 in1 screwdriver, linesman pliers, needle nose, pump pliers, 6 inch dikes. I absolutely love them. The only problem with the linesman pliers is that they wobble. Thats why I bought the kleins. But even the kleins handles slide off. Nothing allittle epoxy didnt fix.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

BIGRED said:


> I have purchased their linesmans, *****, needle nose and some screwdrivers. I am not impressed the handles all slide off!


Klien handles do that too.


----------



## scott_8222 (Jul 3, 2008)

I own Kinpex linesman and sidecuts and Wiha screwdrivers after throwing out my klein stuff. They have lasted way longer and are in better shape than any of my previous klein stuff


----------



## SideWorker (Aug 2, 2009)

I've heard a lot about Wiha and Knipex being good tools. I checked out a link to a set of Wiha Lineman pliers and they were $15. That seems too good to be true.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

well then you got nothing to lose either i guess eh?


----------



## nratom45-70 (Jul 13, 2009)

Why not just use Craftsman Professional series tools and have them replaced under warranty when they wear out?:thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nratom45-70 said:


> Why not just use Craftsman Professional series tools and have them replaced under warranty when they wear out?:thumbup:


It's probably a pride thing. Craftsman, while having a good warranty, are still regarded as a homeowner or DIY brand. I suppose that's why Black and Decker started making their professional line under the DeWalt name, to get out from under that type of cloud. If Craftsman started making their high line under a different brand name, they might have better luck selling them to pros.


----------



## SideWorker (Aug 2, 2009)

The Klein screwdrivers I'm ok with. I'm just looking for a new pair of Lineman's Pliers. I want something good, something like the older Klein Journeyman 2000 series when they were better quality.

I haven't checked out Craftsmen yet, maybe they will do.


----------



## nratom45-70 (Jul 13, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> It's probably a pride thing..


You may be correct by I have a "wallet thing"


----------



## arelec (Aug 10, 2009)

nratom45-70 said:


> Why not just use Craftsman Professional series tools and have them replaced under warranty when they wear out?:thumbup:


 
Klein tools are also lifetime garauntee. I take them back to Home Depot or the supply house and get news all the time.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

arelec said:


> Klein tools are also lifetime garauntee.


That's actually incorrect. The exact wording of the guarantee is "life of the tool." In other words, when it wears out from normal wear and tear (or abuse) it is no longer guaranteed. You've just gotten lucky that you've been able to return that stuff.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Klein used to let you return worn tools. Now the only way to recieve a new tool is if it breaks.


----------



## arelec (Aug 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> That's actually incorrect. The exact wording of the guarantee is "life of the tool." In other words, when it wears out from normal wear and tear (or abuse) it is no longer guaranteed. You've just gotten lucky that you've been able to return that stuff.


 
Yes but actually they are always broken when I take them back. I'm not out to screw anyone. I thought we were talking about faulty tools.


----------



## cochise7969 (Jul 23, 2009)

I like harris the best for some stuff. Greenlee is okay but there size makes me feel like I'm buying from Wal-Mart and I know you all hate buying from Wal-Mart as much as I do. (I go to Target :no


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

The Greenlee screwdrivers are just as bad as the Kleins.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i had a bunch of greenlee hand tools and they were no better than klein


----------

